# paph insigne



## snow (Apr 12, 2009)

this was my first orchid some 14 years ago.
still going strong in s/h.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice colors and shape!!! Maybe you have a pic of the whole plant? After all these years it should be quite large!? Jean


----------



## bench72 (Apr 12, 2009)

looks like a gratrixianum... nice flower at that.


----------



## emydura (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice. As Tim said might be a gratrixianum. Definately not an insigne.

David


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 12, 2009)

nice picture, and good going keeping a paph (or any orchid) alive for 14 years!


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 12, 2009)

nice flower. I add my photo to compare. color scheme is a bit different.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 12, 2009)

nice paph, and good job keeping the plant for so long


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, congrats for keeping it alive and happy.


----------



## snow (Apr 12, 2009)

gratixianum? you got to be kidding.
so i,ve been living a lie for 14 years.


----------



## luvsorchids (Apr 13, 2009)

> so i,ve been living a lie for 14 years



I hate when that happens .

Susan


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 13, 2009)

See here: http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/paphiopedilum/gratrixianum/index.html

Seems you do indeed have gratrixianum. Congratulations! In fact, it looks like you have a clone of the plant pictured at the above website. They are near identical.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 13, 2009)

snow said:


> gratixianum? you got to be kidding.
> so i,ve been living a lie for 14 years.





TyroneGenade said:


> See here: http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/paphiopedilum/gratrixianum/index.html
> 
> Seems you do indeed have gratrixianum. Congratulations! In fact, it looks like you have a clone of the plant pictured at the above website. They are near identical.



Good find Tyrone, it's the long lost sib!
ity: It's OK Snow, no one can take away you're excellent parenting skills! This group will give you a proper ID in no time!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice growing, nice flowers ......
But - neither Snow nor Lipelglas have Paph insigne. A check of any of the references will show what insigne looks like, and neither of these are 'it'. 

Snow - I am fairly certain your plant is Paph gratrixianum, or as it is called by some authorities Paph villosum var. gratrixianum.

Lipelgas - your plant is not ingine, and probably not gratrixianum, but rather a man made hybrid. You need to check the provenance of your plant. If you can not find out what the hybrid parents are, or specific collection location data for where it was collected. Then you may just have to lable the plant _Paph hybrid, parents unknown_. 
Sorry. the lack of a correct name should not lessen your enjoyment of a nice flower on a plant that you have grown well. But please, do not distribute divisions of your plant without changing the tags to "unknown hybrid" it is important to try to keep the number of mislabelled plants in the trade down as much as possible.


----------



## snow (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks all for identifying my plant correctly.
one thought though. mine always blooms in april, and has often 2 flowers on the spike. the synsepal also has some purple spotting behind the pouch.


----------



## Bobc (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice. congrats.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 14, 2009)

snow said:


> thanks all for identifying my plant correctly.
> one thought though. mine always blooms in april, and has often 2 flowers on the spike. the synsepal also has some purple spotting behind the pouch.



Well - 2 flowers per spike is not typical - but not impossible either. Keep a question mark on our internet ID, and when it blooms again see if you can bring the plant with you to one of the more experienced Canadian members like John M, or Peter Crozen or John Dougherty etc. Ask them what they think.


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 14, 2009)

hi leo

as you assume I am not very happy about this news. though, I was suspicious myself, but I trusted the nursery. I'm not sure if I have any chance to any claims 
I like the plant and the flower, but it is not good to feel cheated


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 14, 2009)

lipelgas said:


> hi leo
> as you assume I am not very happy about this news. though, I was suspicious myself, but I trusted the nursery. I'm not sure if I have any chance to any claims
> I like the plant and the flower, but it is not good to feel cheated



I am sympathetic. Over the years I have received a number of mislabelled plants from growers, sometimes even very experienced growers. There are many accidents that can happen in the greenhouse that could cause mislabelled plants. 

For example: Years ago I had a customer visit who had limited vision. He would pull the name tag out of every plant he was interested in to get it close enough to his eyes to read. Then he would put the tag back. After he left, I found a number of the tags were stuck into the pot of the plant next to the original source. One would have two tags and the neighbor would have none. It was almost 2 months before I found every one of these little 'mistakes'. My customer was not trying to cause me a problem, it just was a limit of his ability to see. The point is, things happen, even the best of the nurseries can accidentally sell a mis-labelled plant. You were not deliberately cheated by the vendor. 

Most vendors try to keep their customers happy. Likely enough time has lapsed that the vendor no longer has any legal obligation to issue a refund, but you might show the vendor a photo, ask them for their thoughts on what the flower might be. They know what they had purchased - they might be able to correctly identify the hybrid from the list of their inventory at the time of purchase. You might ask them to give you a discount on your next purchase equal to the price difference between what they charged you for the mislabelled plant and what they charge for a hybrid. Something like that would be fair. If they had insigne in stock, perhaps they could give you another one. 

Approach them assuming it was an accident on their part and see how they respond. You might be pleasantly surprised. 

Leo


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 14, 2009)

actually, i already did it. of course, i would never blame anybody of cheating. i know how easy is to mix labels. i know that they had several similar like hybrids at their shop available. perhaps it was just a mixed labels. though, I found a picture of quite similar form of insigne, but it would be already a wild guess. hope, it will solved out. but thanx leo! without you I would have never been sure :rollhappy:

and most probably i will order some more plants from them, as they had good quality and reasonable prices and very good service.


----------

